# Pokemon or Digimon



## androidmuppet (Sep 8, 2013)

What monster game series did you enjoy better.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 8, 2013)

When I was a kid the Pokemon anime was super famous here, I used to get up at 8 am in the morning just so I can watch it, almost every kid was a fan of the show and we all collected Pokemon related stuff. I actually had a whole bag of stickers and books on Pokemon, ironically the game never reached my generation because GBA wasn't popular at all here, the market was dominated by PS 1/2.
As for Digimon, the show was only broadcasted on a german channel every sunday so few kids watched it, nor did the game reach us back then. So unfortunately Digimon never became known here even though I knew of it back then because I was watching foreign channels even though I couldn't understand german


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 8, 2013)

Digimon by far to be honest, but I still like Pokemon too.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2013)

Pokemon for games, Digimon for anime.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Pokemon for games, Digimon for anime.



This


----------



## Blunt (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Pokemon for games, Digimon for anime.


**


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Pokemon for games, Digimon for anime.



Pretty much this.


----------



## Firestormer (Sep 10, 2013)

Pokemon for games, but as for the anime, Pokemon Kanto and Orange Islands > Digimon anime, however Digimon anime is better than the rest of the pokemon anime


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 10, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Pokemon for games, Digimon for anime.



Yep I loved that Digimon anime.. I can't remember the name of the one I used to get up and watch all the time ;P 

Can't miss a Pokemon game though!


----------



## SkywardSoldier (Sep 11, 2013)

I have to be honest, Pokemon all the way. I like Digimon and all, but Pokemon was always my go-to for games and anime.


----------



## Alita (Sep 12, 2013)

Pok?mon in a massive stomp. Words can't begin describe how much I dislike digimon.


----------



## Saru (Sep 12, 2013)

Stunna soloed this thread real quick



Stunna said:


> Pokemon for games, Digimon for anime.



but this is on point. the Digimon anime is a lot better than the Pok?mon anime imo

only Digimon game I played was Rumble Arena (1)


----------



## Vermin (Sep 12, 2013)

they are both cool in their own way


----------



## Solrac (Sep 17, 2013)

I'll say it like I've always said it and without going into details about my personal history with these two franchises: 

Pokemon will always be superior to Digimon. 

Even though I could care less about both series now.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Sep 19, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Pokemon for games, Digimon for anime.



Pretty much, but the Pokemon anime did have some memorable moments.






Astrαl said:


> Stunna soloed this thread real quick
> 
> but this is on point. the Digimon anime is a lot better than the Pok?mon anime imo
> 
> only Digimon game I played was Rumble Arena (1)



It may not have been on par with Pokemon, but Digimon had a great early game library as well. Rumble Arena and World 3 were amazing.


----------



## lacey (Sep 19, 2013)

I loved both when I was a kid, but Pokemon has actually managed to stay with me. Digimon fell off the map for me a long time ago.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 19, 2013)

Digimon anime.


----------



## Solar (Sep 25, 2013)

Pokemon for the games. Pokemon for the anime too, but I do acknowledge that it's poorly written for the most part and that any half-decent show beats it in quality.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 25, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Yep I loved that Digimon anime.. I can't remember the name of the one I used to get up and watch all the time ;P
> 
> Can't miss a Pokemon game though!


the first?
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xAueTwJFV4[/youtube]


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 26, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Pokemon for games, Digimon for anime.



This pretty much.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Sep 28, 2013)

Pretty much what *Stunna* said.
 I love both Pokemon and Digimon but yes Pokemon for games and Digimon for anime.Though I'd say the Pokemon dub is better than the Digimon ones.
Digimon dem songs Butterfly,Brave Heart,Evolution,Slash etc pek. Digimon games my favourite are World 1  and Battle Evolution/Rumble Arena 1 .
Anime my  favourites being Adventure(& 02)  and Tamers.Worst being Xros Wars Young Hunters it  felt weak and very disappointing.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2013)

I used to think Pokemon for quite a while, but then I saw this and fell in love with Digimon again


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 11, 2013)

Pok?mon games; Digimon everything else. To this day I still get a bit choked up when I watch the Digimon movie with Kairi blowing on the whistle  or the MetalGarurumon and WarGreymon fusion digivolve scene


----------



## ElementX (Oct 11, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Pokemon for games, Digimon for anime.



Yup yup.

/10char


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 12, 2013)

I would love to a handheld Digimon RPG with comparable graphics to X/Y. Like a with an actual storyline, customization, and vast array of Digimon. Basically I want a Digimon version of X/Y.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 12, 2013)

Pokemon Games > Digimon games
Digimon anime > Pokemon anime
Pokemon Movies = Digimon Movies
Pokemon Manga > Digimon Manga
Pokemon Toys > Digimon Toys


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 12, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> I would love to a handheld Digimon RPG with comparable graphics to X/Y. Like a with an actual storyline, customization, and vast array of Digimon. Basically I want a Digimon version of X/Y.



Basically; you want it Digimon Adventure on PSP localised just like everyone else?


----------



## Badalight (Oct 26, 2013)

If there was a digimon game that played exactly like Pokemon, that'd be the best. Honestly, I prefer the designs of digimon. There are a lot more cool (and also stupid) digimon designs. Like, I'd rather have an Omnimon than a Charizard.


----------



## Wan (Dec 17, 2013)

I've never actually played a Digimon video game, and I watched a lot more of the Digimon anime than the Pokemon anime (I was one of those kids who got banned from watching Pokemon by overprotective parents).  But in any case, like many I prefer Pokemon for the games and Digimon for the anime.  The English Digimon theme (which I do think is _good_) doesn't compare to the original, iconic Pokemon English theme song.

[youtube]DqXlSwBIHFc[/youtube]

The Digimon Frontier theme was pretty good though.

[youtube]YUSzqnjakGM[/youtube]

A different comparison would be, would I rather be a Pokemon Trainer or a Digidestined/Digimon Tamer?  I think I'd actually like to be a Digidestined more.  Digimon are more like real people while Pokemon are like trained animals;  having a close friendship and bond with someone as cool as a Digimon sounds more appealing than raising and leading around a bunch of Pokemon.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 7, 2014)

Digimon anime, Pokemon games.


----------

